# Influx in noobs



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Great post, even though, as one of the noobs in question, I can't be expected to say anything else. But I actually don't get fazed by the multitude of "which board" threads, I thought they happened every season and in fact, I used the existing one to do my own board research. And then I narrowed it down a bit and... posted mine. I guess now's the time to apologie for that.



ridinbend said:


> Ps. One thing to consider also is that most of the younger noobs know how to search and get beta. They know the internet better than I do. But getting personal affirmation from other veteran snowboarders is always cool.


That's exactly how I felt. Plus, getting some assurance that you're not about to spend your hard-earned and tiny stipend on a complete shite board or one that will not work for you is nice.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

good post.

while I agree some people post absolute garbage that deserves a bit of a flame, too often I see people asking genuine questions only to get a huge serve from some blokes that have obviously just had a shitty day and want to take it out on someone over the safety of the internet. 

snowboarders are supposed to be cool, friendly, laid back people. not angry blokes looking to abuse anyone they can at any given opportunity. my 2c.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Funny. I was absent from this board for about 3 years I think, and came back last week and started reading, and all the time I had the idea something was off. It seemed so boring and too insulting/aggressive by times, I kinda remembered this place from extremely interesting page-long technical discussions about carving/skidding/whatnot and a very nice Tips/Tricks section. Didn't really figure out what changed, but now I know.

Yet it's too easy to just blame the noobs. It's not the first time I saw this happen to fora over the course of a couple of years. Not sure what all the causes are though. Noobs partly, but also typical are those that have been around for a bit longer and seem to get sick of the same question over and over again and then instead of ignoring it, just start talking trash.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As a senile flaccid member of this forum….”get the hell off my lawn before I load up your ass with rock salt from my 870...you want to wank your wanker...whatever...I don't wanta see it...not that I can...thus the trusty shotgun seems most effective...What were we talking about?...*getting personal affirmation* ...bj from a sweet young thing is nice...or an ass full of rock salt is always life affirming. Now what ru here for?"


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would say 90% of the "my first board" or "what board should I get?" threads get a setious answer. Of course when you see a thread and another one just below it with almost exactly the same title and subject, well you are inviting some of the grumpy old men (and women) to reply. You can say much of the same for other mega repeat forums like the travel and regional sections.

If snowboarding is retracting right now, I am not seeing it. Almost any given day at Bert there are as many snowboarders as skiers out there. A lot of the time snowboarders are a solid majority. I see similar stuff at sled ski spots too. 

I am starting to think that some of this decline is actually riders moving away from resorts. Going a route that is less easy to track. 

Skiing has gone through this a ton. It was time for this segment to experience it. 

The forum changes too. Six months from now, it will have a different feel. Some of the most avtive members here right now will have moved on. Other, new ones will be participating. On occasion, dcsnow will pull one of his pranks...


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

I do kind of see the shift away from snowboarding, but it's not as drastic as people are making it seem. Part of it is that people just want to have fun and they are tired of being on their butts all day so they go skiing. I've seen more mixed groups of skiing and snowboarders and it's usually the newest people to the snow on skis because it's easier to keep up. As much as I find some of the board questions annoying because it seems like they aren't looking at other forums I find the constant flaming annoying and worse. Sometimes people just start forums because they just can't find the answer they are looking for.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

elstinky said:


> Funny. I was absent from this board for about 3 years I think, and came back last week and started reading, and all the time I had the idea something was off. It seemed so boring and too insulting/aggressive by times, I kinda remembered this place from extremely interesting page-long technical discussions about carving/skidding/whatnot and a very nice Tips/Tricks section. Didn't really figure out what changed, but now I know.


Nah I think the change was that Snow Wolf left. Nobody else was writing pages of advice/tutorials. We still have knowledgeable members, but they don't take the time to do that. Which I don't blame them for, but there is a big difference now with that void. I'd be curious how many AASI/CASI we have now.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I can tell you a very simplified version of what happened. The management let one very industrious member repeatedly troll and flame basically the entire board over a very long period of time. Well, monkey see, monkey do.

I never bothered to try and catch up on why SW left, probably eventually decided that life was too short to spend so much time online (especially given the level of frustration he had dealing with the atmosphere).


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

jtg said:


> Nah I think the change was that Snow Wolf left. Nobody else was writing pages of advice/tutorials. We still have knowledgeable members, but they don't take the time to do that. Which I don't blame them for, but there is a big difference now with that void. I'd be curious how many AASI/CASI we have now.


I miss wolf, i was sad when I found out he left. :sad:


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> After following the thread earlier that was discussing the recent influx in noobs and board suggestions, (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/109241-there-any-way.html) I got to thinking about an article I recently read that talked about snowboarding as a whole being in decline and that more of the younger generations that were taking to the hills were skiing instead of snowboarding. Not good. I agreed with most of the points made about the forums search engine, and about the first post board recommendations. As a veteran snowboarder that has had the opportunity to ride much more in the past three years, I have enjoyed being part of this wealth of snowboarding knowledge. As a member of TGR (Teton gravity research), I see varying perspectives to the ski/snowboard lifestyle, and feel that the new members and excited board hunters are helping to keep this sport alive. Despite the annoying repetition I think it's important to continue to not be sarcastic dicks and to offer direction to future shredders to maximize their stroke. Snowboarding stokes me out everyday, and I like sharing that *stroke*. Hopefully you do to. I'm out.
> 
> Ps. One thing to consider also is that most of the younger noobs know how to search and get beta. They know the internet better than I do. But getting personal affirmation from other veteran snowboarders is always cool.


I am a noob...stroke me....


























no ****


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh god... Can we just forgot about SW?!? He's gone. End of story!

Now, if snowboarding is in fact declining. Let it decline. As soon an entity has to start coming up with ideas to increase retention, it is the death rattle. Let it die out, then the next generation will see it as something different and a way of expressing themselves again.

Bottom line is, board companies aren't going away (there's already too many cookie cutter companies anyway), so we're not at risk of losing critical mass.

NOOBS: Come here for board advice, but beware if you don't at least do A LITTLE research yourself! And remember, debating between the minute differences in all twin tip boards is like debating whether to buy a civic or a corolla. You want different? Try a powder board, alpine board, or BX board. Even then you're still sliding down the snow with both feet strapped to a board. :dizzy:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wait, what? You're supposed to strap in? So thats what those little holes on my board are for?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> After following the thread earlier that was discussing the recent influx in noobs and board suggestions, (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/109241-there-any-way.html) I got to thinking about an article I recently read that talked about snowboarding as a whole being in decline and that more of the younger generations that were taking to the hills were skiing instead of snowboarding. Not good. I agreed with most of the points made about the forums search engine, and about the first post board recommendations. As a veteran snowboarder that has had the opportunity to ride much more in the past three years, I have enjoyed being part of this wealth of snowboarding knowledge. As a member of TGR (Teton gravity research), I see varying perspectives to the ski/snowboard lifestyle, and feel that the new members and excited board hunters are helping to keep this sport alive. Despite the annoying repetition I think it's important to continue to not be sarcastic dicks and to offer direction to future shredders to maximize their stoke. Snowboarding stokes me out everyday, and I like sharing that stoke. Hopefully you do to. I'm out.
> 
> Ps. One thing to consider also is that most of the younger noobs know how to search and get beta. They know the internet better than I do. But getting personal affirmation from other veteran snowboarders is always cool.


The plain and simple truth of why snowboarding is in decline is a few simple things that I'll point out for people that feel the sky is falling. 

1. Free skiing is cool (with the youth). Remember the mid to late 90's through the early 2000's (those of you that were riding then). It was a time of something new, tons of new companies, progression every month in magazines, and every season the videos were mind blowing. Yeah well welcome to what skiing has done to reinvent itself, snowboarding is now stagnate and not this fringe thing people could join and feel they were a part of something different, skiing is. 

2. Those of us that were 15 in 1998 are now in our 30's and having families/careers. That kind of shuts down the time/financial thing as people get started. Nothing wrong with the shift in life priorities not everyone can be a 30 year old man child with Peter Pan aspirations to snowboard every day. Shit happens, they will return, and we will welcome them back. Out of all the guys my age I started snowboarding with 90% don't snowboard anymore and the 10% that do only get in about 10 days a year if that just due to life's commitments. 

3. Costs have risen and the economy is really in the dumper. $110 dollar lift tickets aren't exactly welcoming, neither is a 90 dollar rental fee, 40 dollars of gas to get there, 20 dollar parking, 40 dollars of food. Simple answer we're pricing ourselves out and it sucks. People think snowboarding they think mega resort not the mom and pop places that are more affordable. 

4. The mainstream media's hold on "what is snowboarding" making it this spin to win triple chuck yourself while grabbing your boots and praying you don't die huckfest. It just doesn't look like something people can do. While it's a part of snowboarding, I'm pretty sure if people saw more butters and slashes they could relate to it. 

5. Snowboarding media has given up on selling the lifestyle to people. It's now like this super exclusive club in the mainstream mags that the average person can't relate to. This correlates back to number 4. But the fact is snowboarding is a piece of wood and plastic sliding on frozen water, it's fun and gets you away from reality. Something no one should ever forget. 

6. The shrink in the lifers that own core shops in non snowboarding areas. How many of you were introduced to snowboarding through a core shop? Yeah now think of how many people are being introduced to that at a mall, chain, or online store? Bit different not seeing the stoke in the salespersons life and having the guy selling jock straps selling you a set up.

7. The too cool for you shops that vibe people out. Not helping anyone here either. Two way street, put the happy face on and realize you're selling a lifestyle not a recreational activity. Sure not everyone will feel the same as you, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be any less stoked to sell to them. 



tradnwaves4snow said:


> snowboarders are supposed to be cool, friendly, laid back people. not angry blokes looking to abuse anyone they can at any given opportunity. my 2c.


Snowboarders are people and people can be anything they want to be. To generalize snowboarders as a whole like that is a bit misguided. You have to take the approach of people are people and there are people that are snowboarders and people that snowboard, they're both under that label of snowboarder. 



killclimbz said:


> I would say 90% of the "my first board" or "what board should I get?" threads get a setious answer. Of course when you see a thread and another one just below it with almost exactly the same title and subject, well you are inviting some of the grumpy old men (and women) to reply. You can say much of the same for other mega repeat forums like the travel and regional sections.
> 
> If snowboarding is retracting right now, I am not seeing it. Almost any given day at Bert there are as many snowboarders as skiers out there. A lot of the time snowboarders are a solid majority. I see similar stuff at sled ski spots too.
> 
> ...


The BC market is the fastest growing in snowboarding. 300% growth for the last 3 years. It will top out eventually, but this is the segment people need to realize is not being included in market research. It's like 'oh you left the resort, you're dead to us'. 



jtg said:


> Nah I think the change was that Snow Wolf left. Nobody else was writing pages of advice/tutorials. We still have knowledgeable members, but they don't take the time to do that. Which I don't blame them for, but there is a big difference now with that void. I'd be curious how many AASI/CASI we have now.


Don't fool yourself, his leaving was one of the best things that could have happened here. Dude has always had a short fuse and thrives off the power of having a title or sense of power on the Internet. Something of a psychological disorder, when it doesn't benefit him or he can't take the flak that comes with it he flips out, it happened. Him gone strengthens this community. 

Now as for the topic of noobs. You're always going to have the same topics over and over. I've answered hundreds of thousands of questions on gear for the last 14 plus years. The simple solution is, if you don't like the fact people are asking copious amounts of questions then don't read it. I rarely answer questions on here anymore, yet I could sit down and answer every single one every single day. This falls into my I'm not making money off it and Vertical Slope is so why should I line their pockets and not my own, hence Angrysnowboarder.com. 

I'll break it down like this. 95% of people are asking genuine questions on gear and it's usually straight forward as is the answer. Then you get that 5% that is just fucking out there in La La Land that a sarcastic or dickish response is warranted. I stick to the theory of you can't help the helpless so rather than hold their hand I'm going to be brutally honest and blunt without sugar coating. Some people think that is a trollish or dickish move, but lets be honest the world is harsh and reality is even harsher. So if they can't hack it and move on, so be it. You'll never make everyone happy. 

Now what I do see is a lot of people on here with minimal experience talking out of their ass and giving opinions on stuff way beyond their comprehension level. I would say if you don't know how board x or y rides shut the fuck up. But this has been an issue with the Internet since its inception, people want to be an expert when they aren't. Lately I just read stuff on here and laugh, rather than respond.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The plain and simple truth of why snowboarding is in decline is a few simple things that I'll point out for people that feel the sky is falling.
> 
> 1. Free skiing is cool (with the youth). Remember the mid to late 90's through the early 2000's (those of you that were riding then). It was a time of something new, tons of new companies, progression every month in magazines, and every season the videos were mind blowing. Yeah well welcome to what skiing has done to reinvent itself, snowboarding is now stagnate and not this fringe thing people could join and feel they were a part of something different, skiing is.
> 
> ...


Everything you pointed out is directly on point. if this forum had a like/thank button i would have given you both. That all needed to be said...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The plain and simple truth


Garbage snipped...

This is almost hilarious. The biggest troll this board has ever seen weighs in on its decline and:
1. Fails to allocate any blame to himself
2. Says that Snowwolf, the most helpful poster the board has ever seen, leaving 'strengthens' the community. (Where are your beginner videos, BA? Somehow I've never come across any of them in my 6 years on the forum).
3. Manages to plug his own website in the process.

Rich comedy aside, I have noticed a lot less cursing and douchiness in your posts over the past few months. What happened? Did you start taking medication or something?


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with "noob" posters.

I myself was a "noob" poster in 2011, not saying that I know everything snowboard related now or even close, but I'm definitely a lot more knowledgeable than when I first signed up. 

I asked some silly questions at first, but hey... I'm getting into the sport and I'm about to drop some serious $$$ on gear.. Obviously I'm going to ask as many questions as possible. *I would rather ask them here than at a shop that is only out for my money and tell me every board I look at is "great" for me.*

I now found a local shop that I call home and most questions are asked there, but don't be mad at noob posters... it's pretty intimidating getting into this sport because of all the "cool" kids that ride and look at you like an idiot when you ask questions.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The plain and simple truth


should not be presented as a bunch of logical fallacies?

for real: you're making some points that make sense, but just as many that don't or are too anecdotal to prove anything.


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

I see a lot of snowboarders on the mountains, I don't know how you guys are saying that less people are into it now. And even if they are less people doing it who cares? It makes us a tighter knit community.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Garbage snipped... *BECAUSE I'M STILL BUTT HURT! I CAN'T LET ANYTHING GO DUE TO SUCKING AT LIFE. I CAN'T SEE THE REAL TRUTHS BECAUSE I CAN'T BELIEVE SOMEONE ELSE OTHER THAN THE BALL CUPPERS I CHOOSE TO SUCK OFF WOULD SEE THE WRITING ON THE WALL. *
> 
> This is almost hilarious. The biggest troll this board has ever seen weighs in on its decline and:
> 1. Fails to allocate any blame to himself
> ...


I fixed that for you chief. I see you still think you have some sort of relevance to knowing snowboarding or what is going on. I see your butt hurt rivals the radiation of Fukishima as well. 

Maybe you should go join Scott off in his dysfunctional lands where he ended up. Guy was never right. 

Probably because I don't post much anymore. Only read the Colorado thread so I can see if there's any avalanches in various zones or what terrain is opening at what resort. Then again I actually snowboard and you pretend to be a snowboarder on the Internet. 



elstinky said:


> should not be presented as a bunch of logical fallacies?
> 
> for real: you're making some points that make sense, but just as many that don't or are too anecdotal to prove anything.


People can say what they want unless you're actually working in snowboarding and seeing it first hand most aren't going to grasp the concept and will sit on a forum and attempt to think they know what is going on. 

When one of the big three snowboard mags in the states starts running interviews with skiers that should tell you how things are really going.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

vs

Tarzanman










never disappointing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Not even a challenge the guy doesn't snowboard. He's still butt hurt because I didn't take the "grace" to hold his hand and answer every minute detail about him, his snowboardin, and understand his feelings. He's the kid that got the participation trophy in Little League and his family told him how special he is.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not even a challenge *the guy doesn't snowboard*. He's still butt hurt because I didn't take the "grace" to hold his hand and answer every minute detail about him, his snowboardin, and understand his feelings. He's the kid that got the participation trophy in Little League and his family told him how special he is.


post count suggests otherwise.

so fun though, ty sirs.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought come December everyone was supposed to be on their happy pills?!? :dizzy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> post count suggests otherwise.
> 
> so fun though, ty sirs.


By that logic you don't snowboard either.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I thought come December everyone was supposed to be on their happy pills?!? :dizzy:


I think you are missing the vibe, I'm pretty fucken happy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure those that *ACTUALLY* snowboard and don't pretend to be one on the Internet are. Until the dirty south installs a snow dome or climate change fixes that there's some really upset individuals down there.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

faridk89 said:


> Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy - YouTube


no, fuck you, but thanks for not knowing how to embed, that shit is lame.

ps. still happy!



BurtonAvenger said:


> By that logic you don't snowboard either.


I know. You dont snowboard even 2x more then I don't.


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

What in gods name are you people on about? Fucking childish


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> no, fuck you, but thanks for not knowing how to embed, that shit is lame.
> 
> ps. still happy!


There ya go, and fuck you too :eusa_clap:


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

:laugh:

I like turtles.........


I have like 3 posts and 30 years of riding experience, 16 snowboarding....:icon_scratch:

I'm a newb at life....



Grom 4ever

:bowdown:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Then again I actually snowboard and you pretend to be a snowboarder on the Internet.


Stupid fucking argument that I've seen you use time and time again.

Hypocritical as well, especially when you talk about the "too cool for you" factor in shops.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

wait all I care about here is why snow wolf left. wtf he single handily taught me throughout my first season


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

He not only left, but also deleted all of his content.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

wow why would he do that?


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

Why did snow leave? I read a lot of his posts in the past.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

reading back trapper you helped me a lot also. yeah that steep run help was such a great tread for learning how to ride steeps. glad I copied almost every post he made so that's at least still there


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

stickz said:


> reading back trapper you helped me a lot also. yeah that *steep run help was such a great* tread for learning how to ride steeps. glad I copied almost every post he made so that's at least still there


Deets on this advice please?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

stickz said:


> reading back trapper you helped me a lot also. yeah that steep run help was such a great tread for learning how to ride steeps. glad I copied almost every post he made so that's at least still there


Yep, it's kinda lame in my opinion that he did that. But because he was admin, he had the power to decide whether or not his posts got to remain for posterity.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/showthread.php?t=64178


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I think you are missing the vibe, I'm pretty fucken happy.


You're always fuckin happy!  Ya fuckin hippy!!! :yahoo:

In other news, we need a good dump in Alberta. The groomers are good but everything off piste needs coverage. Debating about Kicking Horse this weekend.


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

poutanen said:


> You're always fuckin happy!  Ya fuckin hippy!!! :yahoo:
> 
> In other news, we need a good dump in Alberta. The groomers are good but everything off piste needs coverage. Debating about Kicking Horse this weekend.


Kicking the horse won't make it snow 

Sorry, had too

:/


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

snowklinger said:


>


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^Who is that girl??

#drool


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

that's one sexy biatch :tongue4:


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

How much?:hope:


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

SnowMasterFlex said:


> How much?:hope:



15 Dolla, each


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

OU812 said:


>


Thief! i put that in the gifs thread! Hahahahahahaha! Long as you dont steal this one.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL gotta love how this thread went from pretty serious to the typical fight between "I know it all" and "no you don't" to HOT CHICK! to poo


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't fool yourself, his leaving was one of the best things that could have happened here. Dude has always had a short fuse and thrives off the power of having a title or sense of power on the Internet. Something of a psychological disorder, when it doesn't benefit him or he can't take the flak that comes with it he flips out, it happened. Him gone strengthens this community.


This is is the pot calling the kettle black! While SW definitely had a temper, it was always the result of legitimate provocation. Otherwise, he put a ton of effort to help people for no other reason than a love of snowboarding. He was infinitely more positive an influence than you will ever be! You regularly display sociopathic behavior and are the most narcissistic individual without a hint of empathy for others that I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> After following the thread earlier that was discussing the recent influx in noobs and board suggestions, (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/109241-there-any-way.html) I got to thinking about an article I recently read that talked about snowboarding as a whole being in decline and that more of the younger generations that were taking to the hills were skiing instead of snowboarding. Not good. I agreed with most of the points made about the forums search engine, and about the first post board recommendations. As a veteran snowboarder that has had the opportunity to ride much more in the past three years, I have enjoyed being part of this wealth of snowboarding knowledge. As a member of TGR (Teton gravity research), I see varying perspectives to the ski/snowboard lifestyle, and feel that the new members and excited board hunters are helping to keep this sport alive. Despite the annoying repetition I think it's important to continue to not be sarcastic dicks and to offer direction to future shredders to maximize their stoke. Snowboarding stokes me out everyday, and I like sharing that stoke. Hopefully you do to. I'm out.
> 
> Ps. One thing to consider also is that most of the younger noobs know how to search and get beta. They know the internet better than I do. But getting personal affirmation from other veteran snowboarders is always cool.



The main point of a forum for many people is simply to get beta and advice. Many are not interested in forums as a form of social media which explains why you see so many people pose a question and never return. You see this in automotive forums all of the time where someone has an issue with their vehicle. They don't generally spend a lot of time searching because they all feel their question is very unique. Once answered, they generally have no further use for the forum. 

I would say that it is in any forum's best interest to help these people out and be friendly. Some will stick around and contribute. If they get the rude type of responses that we see from some of the senior members here, they won't and the forum will get a bad reputation eventually. If you get tired of these. "What board?" Threads, just skip them; there is always someone eager to chime in.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> Thief! i put that in the gifs thread! Hahahahahahaha! Long as you dont steal this one.


Couldn't remember where I found that gif, but its good!


----------



## BubblesUSMC (Dec 18, 2013)

Holy crap I remember SnowWolf from SBA! I enjoyed discussing with him the differences in the CC vs the AASI.

I wouldn't mind writing up some tutorials... would be a nice way to get me stoked on teaching again... lol hell I think I still have a bunch of them saved. From carving basics (which I would completely have to change after learning more from some other amazing instructors) to someone trying to spin for the first time. Could be fun!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

good thread. covered various topics. almost as much hate as the SW thread.



OU812 said:


>


hot chick, but chicks that can't keep one small room tidy are not worth keeping around.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I bet she can't even make a decent sammich!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

She just looks way too young for me. For Chomps though, she's probably too old.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> good thread. covered various topics. almost as much hate as the SW thread.
> 
> 
> 
> hot chick, but chicks that can't keep one small room tidy are not worth keeping around.





mojo maestro said:


> I bet she can't even make a decent sammich!





trapper said:


> She just looks way too young for me. For Chomps though, she's probably too old.


yea she's no good for you fucken cockhounds.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey man all I'm saying is that she looks like maybe she could be underage and that ain't my thing yo! I'm not saying she's not attractive.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> yea she's no good for you fucken cockhounds.


bring em in, kick em out.


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

Sweet post, defiantly aggree.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

OU812 said:


> Couldn't remember where I found that gif, but its good!


Very good gif, its one of my favorites.



trapper said:


> Hey man all I'm saying is that she looks like maybe she could be underage and that ain't my thing yo! I'm not saying she's not attractive.


Underage ain't a problem here, I'm a 20 year old kid with a 17 year old brother whatever i cant tap gets passed down to him hahahaha!



tradnwaves4snow said:


> bring em in, kick em out.


Damn straight!


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

Be glad for the noobs. Because according to the NSAA (National Ski Area Association) the number of young people taking up either skiing or snowboarding is declining and the average age of people on the mountain creeps up a bit each year. There is also something like 1/7th of the number of resorts as there were 40 years ago. The small resorts are really struggling.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Who really gives a shit how many people snowboard?

I don't mind "which board should I get" threads, but when we've got people posting fashion advice threads with shit like "will these glove liners look ok with my boots?" it makes me want to puke blood. This is NOT what snowboarding is about! It's pure fucking garbage and should be kept with the skiing crowd.

I don't mind one tiny bit if these people don't snowboard and don't buy their big brand gear. These people would never pay into or make up the "core" of snowboarding anyways so why do I care if they ride?


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> Who really gives a shit how many people snowboard?
> 
> I don't mind "which board should I get" threads, but when we've got people posting fashion advice threads with shit like "will these glove liners look ok with my boots?" it makes me want to puke blood. This is NOT what snowboarding is about! It's pure fucking garbage and should be kept with the skiing crowd.
> 
> I don't mind one tiny bit if these people don't snowboard and don't buy their big brand gear. These people would never pay into or make up the "core" of snowboarding anyways so why do I care if they ride?


yeah you stupid motherfuckers


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm just saying, at the end of the day despite the economy or people not snowboarding as much or whatever I'm still going to snowboard. Even if the industry cuts in half and Shaun White can't afford that third Ferrari and Louie Vito has to buy beef jerkey again what does that really matter?

The people who want to snowboard will snowboard.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> Who really gives a shit how many people snowboard?
> 
> I don't mind "which board should I get" threads, but when we've got people posting fashion advice threads with shit like "will these glove liners look ok with my boots?" it makes me want to puke blood. This is NOT what snowboarding is about! It's pure fucking garbage and should be kept with the skiing crowd.
> 
> I don't mind one tiny bit if these people don't snowboard and don't buy their big brand gear. These people would never pay into or make up the "core" of snowboarding anyways so why do I care if they ride?


Because they keep the ski areas open so you can ride them.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

My god this forum has turned into a giant dick stroking session for the senior members by the "noobs." I mean it was when I got here, but it's full on San Francisco in here.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Then we could go back to the old days of hiking at Baker. It would be interesting to see where the sport went if ski resorts ceased to exist.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm 32 and I have been snowboarding since I was 12 years old. Started at snow summit. I have had all sorts of gear over the years, but it wasn't until I moved to Bend 4 years ago that I started to ride 50+ days a year. I'm also more than happy to contribute $1700 alone for season passes for my wife and I to support the community and the sport. Despite the statistics, I've forked over more cash for gear in the last 4 years than in all the other years combined. I even bought a proto retail from a shop because of this site alone. It will all even out. Snowboarding and BC riding will always be awesome and profitable. Plus those statistics don't include the older skiers we turn to the snowboard side. I've read plenty of comments on TGR of skiers that end up buying full snowboard setups. Cheers.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> Then we could go back to the old days of hiking at Baker. It would be interesting to see where the sport went if ski resorts ceased to exist.


Yeah getting a couple of runs in each day, being completely dependant on the weather, freezing in the bed of a pickup truck being driven by a drunk miner on icy mountain roads so you can do the hitchhiker backcountry loop, having maybe one girl in the group if you're lucky, only having a choice between three boards on the market would totally be better than scoping out birds from the lifts, full bar service, hotel suites, spa service, restaurants, and a gazillion options at the boardshop. :icon_scratch:

I did plenty of hiking in the old days and it got old fast. Or maybe I got old fast. Either way, have at it. I'll be retiring to a hottub with a Maker's and a woman at the end of the day at the resort.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I'm 32 and I have been snowboarding since I was 12 years old. Started at snow summit. I have had all sorts of gear over the years, but it wasn't until I moved to Bend 4 years ago that I started to ride 50+ days a year. I'm also more than happy to contribute $1700 alone for season passes for my wife and I to support the community and the sport. Despite the statistics, I've forked over more cash for gear in the last 4 years than in all the other years combined. I even *bought a proto* retail from a shop because of this site alone. It will all even out. Snowboarding and BC riding will always be awesome and profitable. Plus those statistics don't include the older skiers we turn to the snowboard side. I've read plenty of comments on TGR of skiers that end up buying full snowboard setups. Cheers.


This thread was a genuinely entertaining read. Some genuine discussion, flaming, trolling, and bunny trails in between. Now this will bring even more.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

nillo said:


> Yeah getting a couple of runs in each day, being completely dependant on the weather, freezing in the bed of a pickup truck being driven by a drunk miner on icy mountain roads so you can do the hitchhiker backcountry loop, having maybe one girl in the group if you're lucky, only having a choice between three boards on the market would totally be better than scoping out birds from the lifts, full bar service, hotel suites, spa service, restaurants, and a gazillion options at the boardshop. :icon_scratch:
> 
> I did plenty of hiking in the old days and it got old fast. Or maybe I got old fast. Either way, have at it. I'll be retiring to a hottub with a Maker's and a woman at the end of the day at the resort.


This end of days prophecy is bullshit. Ski resorts will still exist, and so will board manufacturers. The market has plenty of fat to be trimmed on both the consumer and producers end. I don't snowboard for women, I snowboard to get away from my woman!

So enjoy that Makers while I'm out getting my one or two epic runs in a day.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Tonight is Elijah Craig, a good alternative to makers.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Outlander said:


> This is is the pot calling the kettle black! While SW definitely had a temper, it was always the result of legitimate provocation. Otherwise, he put a ton of effort to help people for no other reason than a love of snowboarding. He was infinitely more positive an influence than you will ever be! You regularly display sociopathic behavior and are the most narcissistic individual without a hint of empathy for others that I have ever witnessed.


Now that BurtonAvenger outed Outlander as SnowWolf, this post is pretty funny.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah glad someone pointed this out. The humor here is funny. I would be really stoked to be threatened by him with some legal action and his "lawyer".


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

jtg said:


> Now that BurtonAvenger outed Outlander as SnowWolf, this post is pretty funny.


Not exactly. Related yes, but he is not me and me is not he...&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Whatever you need to tell yourself Scott. We all know you are bat shit insane and it probably runs in the family as well.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wanted in before lockdown! :thumbsup:










:dunno:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, and you just know it's but a heartbeat away...........


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

snowboarding is not going to die, and if it declines some i could give a fuk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh but the people that become instructors and think they know what's best for snowboarding would like you to think different Cass. After all instructors are the life blood of snowboarding they're the ones that make all the difference in the world, especially when they started snowboarding 7 years ago at Mt. Hood, the fucking mecca of modern snowboarding. What would the world do without them crying about being nice to the noobies and coddling them on the Internet? Oh the humanity!


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself Scott. We all know you are bat shit insane and it probably runs in the family as well.












It's funny how you usually display the very traits you like to project onto others.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh no I know what I am. I just find it funny you can't keep away because for some reason you feel your Internet identity defines you. Your life would be far better once you realize you're not a snowboarder and never were even though you cling to it to define you as a person because you're one of the most unremarkable humans on the planet.


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

Think what you want, but you are barking up the wrong tree....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Not really Scott. You're mentally unstable and thrive off the thought of being "important" on the Internet. Your fractured sense of reality is sad. The world should pity you, but more than likely they will ignore you.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Just wanted in before lockdown! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too......hallo everybody.....weeeeeeee


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Got excited until I noticed I misread and it says 'noobs'.


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not really Scott. You're mentally unstable and thrive off the thought of being "important" on the Internet. Your fractured sense of reality is sad. The world should pity you, but more than likely they will ignore you.


Watching your shenanigans on the internet over the years, the irony of your projection here is hysterical. What is really sad is to see a washed up, has been, good but certainly not great snowboarder with no other skills and lacking basic social skills to even stay employable anywhere in the real world, desperately clinging to his shtick as a wannabe "pro snowboarder blogger" the way you do eking out a pathetic existence. It seems to me that your hatred is based on simple envy and self loathing of your own inadequacies. Im glad you have snowboarding as your identity because pal, you aint got nuthin else.


Peace out "brah" and welcome to the ignore list....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh Scott is ignoring me now? I'm so heart broken. It's OK big guy we know you crave the identity and power you once had on here and that's why you come back again and again. Maybe someday someone somewhere might actually care what you think.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Visualize moderator dancing around spranging threads with the Close wand while yelling "bippety boppety boo!"

(No, I haven't closed this one yet. Still hoping for sanity, or at least exhaustion)


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's OK big guy we know you crave the identity and power you once had on here and that's why you come back again and again. Maybe someday someone somewhere might actually care what you think.


He is a pure narcissist and was not the best choice for an admin.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Visualize moderator dancing around spranging threads with the Close wand while yelling "bippety boppety boo!"
> 
> (No, I haven't closed this one yet. Still hoping for sanity, or at least exhaustion)


Haha, here when I saw you posted I thought, "oh there it goes, it's closed."

You may not get sanity; exhaustion is more likely. :laugh: Although you may get entertainment albeit sad..


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

One of the many ways to deal with a narcissist...

Smile and nod. If the narcissist in your life is someone you cannot choose to avoid contact with, like a former admin on the forum, and you find yourself unable to tolerate flattering that person as often as is necessary, the next best option is to keep quiet. You will not gain any favor with the narcissist by keeping your mouth shut, but by not disagreeing with that person, you passively give the impression of agreement. As a result, you can usually avoid the narcissist's wrath.

Seem familiar....


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

CassMT said:


> snowboarding is not going to die, and if it declines some i could give a fuk


that was my thought on industry decline or whateveh who gives a shit

as far as noobs here, i think they could get a bit more slack, i think most who sign in like dildos are probably 12-13 and just generally ignorant

capitalist noobs hawking their shit and showing no respect: instant virtual lynching is well and good


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha there is no way that Outlander is not Snowwolf.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

the noobs are the noobs. You can't avoid them. Through my experience moderating forums. I've found that it's best to give them a short answer and then move on. If you ignore them the community won't grow, but then again you don't have to answer the same question over and over again. Sometimes copying and pasting a link is all that needs to be done, they will decide if they want to be a part if this community from there.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah the noob conversation ended 3 months ago, this is the BA vs SW show now.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Sometimes it's best to put things back on topic as cass and I are trying to do.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Psi-Man said:


> One of the many ways to deal with a narcissist...
> 
> Smile and nod. If the narcissist in your life is someone you cannot choose to avoid contact with, like a former admin on the forum, and you find yourself unable to tolerate flattering that person as often as is necessary, the next best option is to keep quiet. You will not gain any favor with the narcissist by keeping your mouth shut, but by not disagreeing with that person, you passively give the impression of agreement. As a result, you can usually avoid the narcissist's wrath.


Very true. Plus ANY attention, even if negative is still attention for the starved ego.

Problem is, they're often relentless in their pursuit.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Please don't put the thread back on topic. It's so much more entertaining now.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> Sometimes it's best to put things back on topic as cass and I are trying to do.





Big Foot said:


> Please don't put the thread back on topic. It's so much more entertaining now.


seriously what the fuck!

minus internets.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

pax said:


> Wait so snowolf is an admin gone rogue?



Long story short. Basically he was an admin who attributed a wealth of info to the forum some political shit happened he got mad. Self destructed his whole account, and all the information that he shared along with it. People are still butt hurt about it. But IMO other members have done a great job picking up the slack and replacing information that was lost.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Visualize moderator dancing around spranging threads with the Close wand while yelling "bippety boppety boo!"


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


>


neni! You get some of the "cutest" little smiley's!!
(...that didn't sound _at all_ creepy,.. did it?)  lol!


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

:storm:

If it's safe to come in, I'd like to add one thing.

As a noob, I have found quite a bit of good info on here. Some contributed by members in response to a question I asked, and some I found in older posts while poking around.

And I'm beginning to get the impression BurtonAvenger thinks he's the only one who snowboards.

:storm:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> seriously what the fuck!
> 
> *minus internets*.


Whoa. Can't say I've ever seen this ruling before.

Damn. SK means business.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> :storm:
> 
> If it's safe to come in, I'd like to add one thing.
> 
> ...


Then it's not safe for you to come in yet :laugh:

Dude gets something like 200+ days. Works in the industry (for years, decades?). Don't think he "thinks he's the only one who snowboards" but he sure does it more than most of us here.

Edit: that's 200+ per season, not total days to date.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

EatRideSleep said:


> Then it's not safe for you to come in yet :laugh:
> 
> Dude gets something like 200+ days. Works in the industry (for years, decades?). Don't think he "thinks he's the only one who snowboards" but he sure does it more than most of us here.
> 
> Edit: that's 200+ per season, not total days to date.


Like I said, just the impression I get from reading his posts.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pax said:


> Borderline illegal in canada.


borderline illegalities are one of our favourite things about Canadia, besides teh spelling.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> Like I said, just the impression I get from reading his posts.


Yeah, you're new; you'll see once you've been here awhile. Have a look at his site. Some great stuff on there.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

EatRideSleep said:


> Yeah, you're new; you'll see once you've been here awhile. Have a look at his site. Some great stuff on there.


I'll check it out, as much as I'm afraid of what I may find....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*this is why i'm "Banned!"*



ThredJack said:


> I'll check it out, as much as I'm afraid of what I may find....


just don't click the purple taco


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Dude gets something like 200+ days. Works in the industry (for years, decades?). Don't think he "thinks he's the only one who snowboards" but he sure does it more than most of us here.
> 
> Edit: that's 200+ per season, not total days to date.


Who cares. He's just one more guy.

If Outlander is indeed that Snowolf character, then good by him. Much better than creating junk accounts for trolling like a highschool kid. He can certainly join the forum and have his fun, as long as he follows the general stuff everyone adheres to. He can dislike BA all he wants.

Me... i prefer boobs over noobs.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Yoga pants bad. this thread good? :dizzy:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Dude gets something like 200+ days. Works in the industry (for years, decades?). Don't think he "thinks he's the only one who snowboards" but he sure does it more than most of us here.
> 
> Edit: that's 200+ per season, not total days to date.




I know numerous other people who have those 'credentials', yet they don't come off as a total shmuck trying to put down others for not snowboarding as much as they are able to.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Who cares. He's just one more guy.
> 
> If Outlander is indeed that Snowolf character, then good by him. Much better than creating junk accounts for trolling like a highschool kid. He can certainly join the forum and have his fun, as long as he follows the general stuff everyone adheres to. He can dislike BA all he wants.
> 
> Me... i prefer boobs over noobs.


What's disturbing is the trickery/deceit IMO...it's clear SW was welcome back after he left, he even made a Snow Wolf handle after the self-nuke. So why not post under that handle rather than pretend to be someone else? He would be free to dislike BA under that handle all he wants. 'Outlander' spoke of/praised Snowolf in the third person...that's just..weird. 



Alkasquawlik said:


> I know numerous other people who have those 'credentials', yet they don't come off as a total shmuck trying to put down others for not snowboarding as much as they are able to.


Ha, well I didn't say he was all warm and fuzzy. 

I've seen posts of his however that support those who only get a mere number of days out due to life and whatever else. So it seems like he gets it.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by EatRideSleep
> Dude gets something like 200+ days. Works in the industry (for years, decades?). Don't think he "thinks he's the only one who snowboards" but he sure does it more than most of us here.
> 
> Edit: that's 200+ per season, not total days to date.


BA is important, can't you all see that?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> What's disturbing is the trickery/deceit IMO...it's clear SW was welcome back after he left, he even made a Snow Wolf handle after the self-nuke. So why not post under that handle rather than pretend to be someone else? He would be free to dislike BA under that handle all he wants. 'Outlander' spoke of/praised Snowolf in the third person...that's just..weird.


Totally agree. 
Be a man. Don't hide behind childish posts/fake usernames. (Although banned usernames cannot be used again, but at least face up and be honest).


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

I`m sorry if you don`t believe me when I say that I am not Scott but it's the truth. He is my uncle and he taught me how to snowboard and got me into it along with hiking and rafting. Those that actually know him in person, know that the garbage being said here by some is just way off the mark and is based in personal animosity. His passion for all things outdoors is well known by those who are honest with themselves and he is plenty happy rafting, hiking, flying and snowboarding without the forum drama. There are some good people on this forum and I want to be a member in my own right, though I don`t contribute frequently. But this obsession needs to just end. Let it go and let`s move on....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> borderline illegalities are one of our favourite things about Canadia, besides teh spelling.


Yeah we're weird up here, but in a good way!



f00bar said:


> Yoga pants bad. this thread good? :dizzy:


There are places for yoga pants, and the masses have spoken that it's not here. I have a long list of bookmarks I can send you if you want! lol


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> BA is important, can't you all see that?


Not quoting this to defend or address the BA part. I don't care about that. My take on those comments of his that come across that way I liken to this:

My profession is a recreational sport for most. Which is cool, many are my clients (the other clients are also professionals). I've been in it since age 3; it's my lifestyle and also my work. Basically translates to: I know my shit. (But still not everything...)

When a (recreational) person comes along and acts the expert after only a brief number of years in it, it gets frustrating - esp when clearly they know very little. Or worse yet, wrong information. Hence why I don't spend my time on those forums :laugh: 

For me at least, it's not about feeling "important" but understanding yrs of experience matters.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> When a (recreational) person comes along and acts the expert after only a brief number of years in it, it gets frustrating - esp when clearly they know very little. Or worse yet, wrong information. Hence why I don't spend my time on those forums :laugh:
> 
> For me at least, it's not about feeling "important" but understanding yrs of experience matters.


But isn't that the point of a forum? Discussing something we are all passionate about and giving advice and ideas based on our own experience, however limited that may be? Its a collection of opinions and ideas not just an "ask the expert section".

Back before forums this would just be a series of conversations in person with other snowboarders, if only the most experienced were allowed to speak then it wouldn't be a conversation, more of a TED lecture. 

I understand its frustrating when people think they know more than they do, or say things that are incorrect or have an opinion different to your own, but that is the beauty of discussion. So lets just be nice to each other, give advice and share our opinions/ideas, by all means back that up with your experience and background but without crossing the line of banter and actual humour.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

EatRideSleep said:


> Not quoting this to defend or address the BA part. I don't care about that. My take on those comments of his that come across that way I liken to this:
> 
> My profession is a recreational sport for most. Which is cool, many are my clients (the other clients are also professionals). I've been in it since age 3; it's my lifestyle and also my work. Basically translates to: I know my shit. (But still not everything...)
> 
> ...


And he can say that without coming off like a know it all prick.

For the record, I don't have a problem with him. He's knowledgeable, and it's great that he shares that knowledge with others, and sometimes people deserve the attitude. I just think there's more tactful ways of doing it than he does at times. 

Remember, he's representing this forum and it's members as whole when he posts, just like we all are. When he immediately goes to cursing people out, and name calling, when the person doesn't deserve it, it reflects badly. A simple, "this info is wrong, here's the correct info" is all that he needs to do. If the other party comes back with a snide remark, then so be it, take the gloves off.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Not quoting this to defend or address the BA part. I don't care about that. My take on those comments of his that come across that way I liken to this:
> 
> My profession is a recreational sport for most. Which is cool, many are my clients (the other clients are also professionals). I've been in it since age 3; it's my lifestyle and also my work. Basically translates to: I know my shit. (But still not everything...)
> 
> ...


Huh?
I like playing with boards... on the snow.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

AntipodeanSam said:


> But isn't that the point of a forum? Discussing something we are all passionate about and giving advice and ideas based on our own experience, however limited that may be? Its a collection of opinions and ideas not just an "ask the expert section".
> 
> Back before forums this would just be a series of conversations in person with other snowboarders, if only the most experienced were allowed to speak then it wouldn't be a conversation, more of a TED lecture.
> 
> I understand its frustrating when people think they know more than they do, or say things that are incorrect or have an opinion different to your own, but that is the beauty of discussion. So lets just be nice to each other, give advice and share our opinions/ideas, by all means back that up with your experience and background but without crossing the line of banter and actual humour.


Oh for sure that's what a forum is for and of course those non-pro answers (like all of mine haha, despite having started riding in the early 90s I'm no expert) are what make it more awesome than an ask the experts only place. 

My point is more about the attitude of those (in my field as example) that becomes frustrating - when they think they know more than you for whatever reason: read a book on it, watched YouTube, are CEO of a non-related company, whatever - and don't want to listen nor value what your experience can impart. Often that type doesn't hear what you're saying unless stunned into it. Which is not my style, hence the frustration. For those open and willing to learn, entirely different story.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I will gladly accept any knowledge BA offers me, if he answers my questions without saying things like "If you were a real snowboarder, not a poseur you wouldn't need to ask."

Heck, even then, I'd probably still accept the info. Just don't expect me to be nice, if that's how he says it. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> ....Remember, he's representing this forum and it's members as whole when he posts, just like we all are. When he immediately goes to cursing people out, and name calling, when the person doesn't deserve it, it reflects badly. A simple, "this info is wrong, here's the correct info" is all that he needs to do. If the other party comes back with a snide remark, then so be it, take the gloves off.



Uhm,.. No actually he isn't. He in no way claims to be anything other than a member of this forum. Even the mod's are only "loosely" representing the forum. If you read the intro sticky it clearly states that you may encounter varying degrees of attitute. Depending on how you first interact with the community. 

This is the interwebz!!!! I may not always like it, but I agree with those that say if you are expecting to be coddled and/or treated with kind deference to your fragile feelings? ...the internetz is not the place for you. 

That's just the way it is. You don't have to behave that way if you are not of that personality type. You can choose not to, but you don't have the right to demand others do as you would either. 

I enjoy a great deal of the "core" and attitude here. Some I feel goes too far, but usually it's within tolerable limits for all but the most delicate and fragile of souls. (...and yes! It has been directed at me on more than one occasion!)

Adds spice! Just like goin all nuke on trolls like DC and pax! That's entertainment! (...Plus, I've picked up so many creative new ways to insult dumbasses since I've been here!) :thumbsup: :bowdown:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Uhm,.. No actually he isn't. He in no way claims to be anything other than a member of this forum. Even the mod's are only "loosely" representing the forum. If you read the intro sticky it clearly states that you may encounter varying degrees of attitute. Depending on how you first interact with the community.
> 
> This is the interwebz!!!! I may not always like it, but I agree with those that say if you are expecting to be coddled and/or treated with kind deference to your fragile feelings? ...the internetz is not the place for you.
> 
> ...


Well then, I wish I had read that sooner.

I can guarantee all you fuckweeds are gonna hate my ass then, now that I know I can be myself!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:laugh:


ThredJack said:


> Well then, I wish I had read that sooner.
> 
> I can guarantee all you fuckweeds are gonna hate my ass then, now that I know I can be myself!


:thumbsup:
:laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ThredJack said:


> Well then, I wish I had read that sooner.
> 
> I can guarantee all you fuckweeds are gonna hate my ass then, now that I know I can be myself!


Lol
:welcome:

And BTW: Thanks to all for the expansion of my vocabulary


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

neni said:


> Lol
> :welcome:
> 
> And BTW: Thanks to all for the expansion of my vocabulary


Glad I could help. I do have an extensive vocab of swear words, insults, and general potty mouthery!


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

While I adhere to the idea you should never say something on the web that you wouldn't say in person, the forum ethos is basically the same as the kiwi attitude to tv/radio standards and censorship, which I love about living here, especially coming from the cotton wool wrapped UK; IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT- CHANGE THE CHANNEL!! :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> Remember, he's representing this forum and it's members as whole when he posts, just like we all are.


Yeah I don't agree with that either. Forums are like school yards. There are rules, there are bullies, there are new kids and old kids. Each kid in the yard doesn't represent the yard, or any of the other kids, he represents himself.

If a kid breaks the rules, they get penalized. Some kids bully without breaking the rules, so they're allowed to stay.

Some kids think they own the school yard, and sometimes the yard is better without those people around. :blink:


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah I don't agree with that either. Forums are like school yards. There are rules, there are bullies, there are new kids and old kids. Each kid in the yard doesn't represent the yard, or any of the other kids, he represents himself.
> 
> If a kid breaks the rules, they get penalized. Some kids bully without breaking the rules, so they're allowed to stay.
> 
> Some kids think they own the school yard, and sometimes the yard is better without those people around. :blink:


Well put, Only thing I would add though is some "bullying" may not break the "rules" but doesn't mean we shouldn't stand up to them rather than joining in with somebody :storm: all over a noob to make themselves feel big


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Well put, Only thing I would add though is some "bullying" may not break the "rules" but doesn't mean we shouldn't stand up to them rather than joining in with somebody :storm: all over a noob to make themselves feel big


Yeah I certainly don't think there's any need to bully... There's a fine line and some people need to grow thicker skin, but some people could also do with some taming.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Psi-Man said:


> He is a pure narcissist and was not the best choice for an admin.


 Wait I thought I was the narcissist. Oh no there's that projecting thing! 



ThredJack said:


> :storm:
> 
> If it's safe to come in, I'd like to add one thing.
> 
> ...


Thought you knew I don't snowboard I just play one on the Internet from the basement of my moms house while living off my trust fund. 



snowklinger said:


> just don't click the purple taco


Never click the purple taco, but make sure to google the blue waffle. 



Alkasquawlik said:


> I know numerous other people who have those 'credentials', yet they don't come off as a total shmuck trying to put down others for not snowboarding as much as they are able to.


I'll say this again because people always seem to lose sight of me saying this. I have more respect for someone that puts everything they have into being able to ride 5 to 10 days a year than someone that rides 100 days a year. It's easy to actually ride a couple hundred days a year if you set your life up to it.

The people I put down are the ones that need to shut the fuck up and just ride more before they comment on something. It's a pretty simple logic. For some reason everyone on the Internet is overly butt hurt when it's not rainbows and unicorns. Sadly rainbows and unicorns are not the real world. 



Outlander said:


> I`m sorry if you don`t believe me when I say that I am not Scott but it's the truth. He is my uncle and he taught me how to snowboard and got me into it along with hiking and rafting. Those that actually know him in person, know that the garbage being said here by some is just way off the mark and is based in personal animosity. His passion for all things outdoors is well known by those who are honest with themselves and he is plenty happy rafting, hiking, flying and snowboarding without the forum drama. There are some good people on this forum and I want to be a member in my own right, though I don`t contribute frequently. But this obsession needs to just end. Let it go and let`s move on....


How cute Scott has family so of course he's going to be defended. Scott Jr. I just have to ask does the rest of the family suffer from the insanity like Scott Sr. or do you just bask in its glow as it keeps you warm?

I would take your own advice Scott and just move on. Taking pot shots at someone over your "uncles" mental instability really doesn't make you/him look good. 



ThredJack said:


> I will gladly accept any knowledge BA offers me, if he answers my questions without saying things like "If you were a real snowboarder, not a poseur you wouldn't need to ask."


I can't ever think of one instance where I straight up said that quote. Typically I drop one liners, occasional tid bits on things, and generally just talk in the CO conditions thread as that's really the only thing I care about. There are the rare occasions where I will beat on a troll or someone that wants to push their survey. 

I don't represent this forum in any way shape or forum as such I can say whatever the fuck I want and if it gets me reprimanded so be it. Zero fucks policy in effect.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> *make sure to google the blue waffle. *


this guy gets it.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Never click the purple taco, but make sure to google the blue waffle.





ShredLife said:


> this guy gets it.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Thought you knew I don't snowboard I just play one on the Internet from the basement of my moms house while living off my trust fund.


Shitty trust fund if you're living in your mom's basement.



BurtonAvenger said:


> I just have to ask does the rest of the family suffer from [snip]


Apparently use of those backwards apostrophes is genetic.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

As a noob do I get to weigh in?! 

I enjoy a good, snarky forum. Makes me feel at home. Sometimes a dumbass just needs to be slammed. Anyone who knows anything about etiquette knows you don't walk into someone else's party and start a shit storm of idiocy. Come in. Hang out. Chill. THEN contribute. It's not that hard.

So I like this place. I think I'll stay if it's cool with y'all. Oh, and I'm a girl if that counts for anything... since there don't seem to be that many of us, here or on the hill.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

pennyring said:


> .... Sometimes a dumbass just needs to be slammed. *Anyone who knows anything about etiquette knows you don't walk into someone else's party and start a shit storm of idiocy. Come in. Hang out. Chill. THEN contribute*. It's not that hard.
> 
> So I like this place. I think I'll stay if it's cool with y'all....



_Finally!!!_ Either you read the intro sticky, or you just naturally "get it"! Welcome!! :bowdown:



...and BA has never once berated or insulted me for being an ignorant NooB! He _has_ however given me shit for *worrying* about when I can stop considering myself an ignorant Noob! 

His advice? "Fuckin' get out and ride and quit givin' a shit what anybody else thinks or has to say about you!" Seemed like good advice!

I should add that although I didn't start off here with a _"shit storm of idiocy,.."_ I did begin my stay with a number of embarrassing social Faux Pas with forum etiquette! Been trying to live them down ever since! 

Now? I've decided just to own the fact that around here? I'm that weird, creepy old Spaz!  Been having a shitload of fun with it ever since!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Apparently use of those backwards apostrophes is genetic.


Ha! Awesome. :eusa_clap:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome pennyring!!

I hope even I have contributed in some way to this forum. Seasoned boarders, don't lose sight of what's important. I'd like to think that everyone here has a passion for riding, however many days a season. And that's really what matters, that "vibe" or "stoke" even someone who can hardly stand on their board feels. I have had skiers poke fun at me, lots of people from this flat state think I'm nuts for putting as much time, $, and thought into getting out and riding as little I do. Whatever. None of that really matters when you look at the big picture IMO. 

Yes BA and others can be harsh at times, but it's these wake up calls to idiots, all their knowledge, and passion for riding that make a difference to people like me. 

tl dr: snowboarding is fun thanks to these guys' time, effort, and support of the sport.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

EatRideSleep said:


> Shitty trust fund if you're living in your mom's basement.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently use of those backwards apostrophes is genetic.


What can I say she spent most of it on Marb Reds. 

NO NOT THE SAME BACKWARDS APOSTROPHES!


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll say this again because people always seem to lose sight of me saying this. I have more respect for someone that puts everything they have into being able to ride 5 to 10 days a year than someone that rides 100 days a year. It's easy to actually ride a couple hundred days a year if you set your life up to it.
> 
> The people I put down are the ones that need to shut the fuck up and just ride more before they comment on something. It's a pretty simple logic. For some reason everyone on the Internet is overly butt hurt when it's not rainbows and unicorns. Sadly rainbows and unicorns are not the real world.


QFT

Why is this thread 15 pages?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> .....For some reason *everyone on the Internet is overly butt hurt when it's not rainbows and unicorns. Sadly rainbows and unicorns are not the real world....*



????

...Wait, I thought Shred's avatars were definitive proof that _that_ supposition had been proven false??? :dunno:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

so...Shred is not for real?:laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Where is the God damn picture from page 5. I don't care about anything but seeing that gif.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Argo said:


> Where is the God damn picture from page 5. I don't care about anything but seeing that gif.


I'm still laughing at that cat gif


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Argo said:


> Where is the God damn picture from page 5. I don't care about anything but seeing that gif.


Her parents probably made her take it down.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ask, and you shall receive....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Her parents probably made her take it down.


*Damn Parents!!!!*



OU812 said:


> Ask, and you shall receive....


:yahoo:
...snuck back in her bedroom window, didja?? :thumbsup: :bowdown:



BTW,.. _Really???_ You guys _care_ about how messy the room is???? :question::WTF:
Now whether or not she can make a sammich? _THAT_ matters!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah who cares about her dirty room. Anyway, it's obvious she was half way through cleaning it when she realised she was a slut.... and made this gif..... and made me happy


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

hardasacatshead said:


> Yeah who cares about her dirty room. Anyway, it's obvious she was half way through cleaning it when she realised she was a slut.... and made this gif..... and made me happy


It looks to be a dorm room. At least I'm really hoping it's a dorm room (and that she's not some child prodigy) because she looks 16.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> It looks to be a dorm room. At least I'm really hoping it's a dorm room (and that she's not some child prodigy) because she looks 16.


i doubt its a dorm room... bigger than prison-sized bed and nice hardwood floors...


....... i said hardwood FLOORS goddamnit


.....she's 18.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

She's bombing some lucky dude's dorm room.

Somebody needs to find this girl and bring her to me.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> hardwood


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha. Absence of anything on the walls, twin bed + furniture scrunched together made me think dorm. Might be a tiny apt. 

In any event, 18 makes it less creepy. She is quite pretty despite being messy. That's a VS bag to her left; a failed attempt at a trash bag it seems. The expression sequence is hilarious.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

OU812 said:


> Ask, and you shall receive....


Just quoting it so it's on this page now.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

looks like brittney spears about 15yrs ago


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I honestly don't remember that being around when I was 18. Back then she wouldn't have been able to fit her hair in the photo. The 80s were not kind to chicks, only mildly better than the 70s.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

I apologize for interrupting hot girl chat, but just wanted to say thanks for the welcome.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

pennyring said:


> I apologize for interrupting hot girl chat, but just wanted to say thanks for the welcome.


:laugh: :eusa_clap: :thumbsup:


----------

